# Something to offend everyone:)



## newtgadget (Sep 20, 2006)

SOMETHING TO OFFEND EVERYONE: 

What do you call two Mexicans playing basketball? 

Juan on Juan 

What is a Yankee? 

The same as a quickie, but a guy can do it alone. 

What is the difference between a Harley and a Hoover ? 

The position of the dirt bag 

Why is divorce so expensive? 

Because it's worth it. 

What do you see when the Pillsbury Dough Boy bends over? 

Doughnuts? 



Why is air a lot like sex? 

Because it's no big deal unless you're not getting any 

What do you call a smart blonde? 

A golden retriever. 

What do attorneys use for birth control? 

Their personalities. 

What's the difference between a girlfriend and wife? 

45 lbs 



What's the difference between a boyfriend and husband? 

45 minutes 



What's the fastest way to a man's heart? 

Through his chest with a sharp knife. 

Why do men want to marry virgins? 

They can't stand criticism. 

What's the difference between a new husband and a new dog? 

After a year, the dog is still excited to see you 

What makes men chase women they have no intention of marrying? 

The same urge that makes dogs chase cars they have no intention of driving. 

Why don't bunnies make noise when they have sex? 

Because they have cotton balls 

What's the difference between a porcupine and BMW? 

A porcupine has the pricks on the outside. 

What did the blonde say when she found out she was pregnant? 

"Are you sure it's mine?" 

Why does Mike Tyson cry during sex? 

Mace will do that to you. 

Why did OJ Simpson want to move to Arkansas ? 

Everyone has the same DNA. 

Why do men find it difficult to make eye contact? 

Breasts don't have eyes. 

Did you hear about the dyslexic Rabbi? 

He walks around saying "Yo." 

                            Why do drivers' education classes in Redneck schools use the car only on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays? 

Because on Tuesday and Thursday, the Sex Ed class uses it. 

Where does an Irish family go on vacation? 

A different bar. 

Did you hear about the Chinese couple that had a retarded baby? 

They named him "Sum Ting Wong 

What would you call it when an Italian has one arm shorter than the other? 

A speech impediment. 

What does it mean when the flag at the Post Office is flying at half-mast? 

They're hiring. 

What's the difference between a southern zoo and a northern zoo? 

A southern zoo has a description of the animal on the front of the cage along with... "a recipe". 

How do you get a sweet little 80-year-old lady to say the F word? 

Get another sweet little 80-year-old lady to yell *BINGO*! 

Why is there no Disneyland in China ? 



No one's tall enough to go on the good rides 

AND...LAST BUT NOT LEAST 

What's the difference between a northern fairytale and a southern fairy tale? 

A northern fairy tale begins "Once upon a time..." A southern fairy tale begins' Yallll ain't gonna believe this ****..."


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 20, 2006)

ROFLMAO :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :mrgreen:  :mrgreen:


----------



## smokewatcher (Sep 21, 2006)

HA HA HA !
 :)


----------



## ashton (Sep 21, 2006)

wonderful!! :lol:  :lol:


----------

